# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Новые ПК Lenovo для домашнего использования с великолепным дизайном и широкими возможностями

## PRKVADRAT

_Ноутбуки серии_ _Y__ и_ _Z__, а также моноблок_ _C__560 определяют стиль жизни_

·         Устройства серии Y отличаются исключительной производительностью и отличным качеством изображения
·         Ноутбуки серии Z сочетают в себе возможности для мобильной работы и развлечений, и поставляются в широкой цветовой гамме корпусов
·         Моноблок C560 — отличное производительное устройство со всеми необходимыми функциями, предназначенное для всей семьи
·         Три монитора с поддержкой технологии 4К и невероятным качеством изображения

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] объявила о пополнении линейки потребительских ноутбуков и настольных ПК тремя новыми устройствами, меняющими представление о работе с компьютером. Новые ноутбуки Y40, Y50, Z40, Z50, настольный компактный моноблок C560 не занимают много места и при этом обеспечивают высокую производительность и широкий спектр мультимедийных возможностей. В ноутбуках серии Y предлагается широкий выбор новейших видеокарт и технология глубокого пространственного звучания, что дает пользователям возможность с головой погрузиться в мир интерактивных развлечений. Серия Z предлагает на выбор корпуса различных цветов, поддерживает функцию распознавания лиц VeriFace и элементы управления жестами и голосом. Моноблок C560 — это домашний ПК для всей семьи с большим сенсорным экраном, который идеально подходит и для работы, и для развлечений. Широкоформатный монитор Lenovo LI2821 поддерживает технологию 4К, ошеломляя своей разрешающей способностью, – так же, как и два новых, удобных в использовании монитора Lenovo LI2223s и LI2323s.

*Серия* *Y** – высокая произв**одительность, серия* *Z** – улучшенные мультимедийные возможности
*
Новые ноутбуки – 14-дюймовая модель Y40 и 15,6-дюймовая модель Y50 – характеризуются мощными мобильными возможностями персонального компьютера под управлением Windows 8.1. Ноутбуки поставляются в черном корпусе, модели Y50 опционально оснащается клавиатурой с подсветкой. Кроме того, эта модель имеет дисплей стандарта Ultra HD 3840x2160 (в максимальной комплектации) или дисплей стандарта Full HD (1920x1080) с опциональным сенсорным интерфейсом, модель Y40 поставляется с дисплеем стандарта Full HD.

Ноутбуки отличаются исключительными графическими характеристиками благодаря опциональной видеокарте AMD Radeon™ у модели Y40 и NVIDIA® GeForce® у модели Y50. Оба ноутбука построены на основе процессора до Intel® Core™ i7 4-го поколения, работают под управлением Windows 8.1, оборудованы жестким диском или твердотельным накопителем. Все это дает пользователям возможность работать в режиме многозадачности — воспроизводить видеофильмы, запускать приложения, публиковать сообщения в социальных сетях и просматривать фотографии. Благодаря динамикам JBL® и поддержке сертификата Dolby® Home Theater® v4 ноутбуки формируют насыщенный и глубокий пространственный звук при просмотре фильмов.

14-дюймовый ноутбук Z40 и 15,6-дюймовый ноутбук Z50 – легкие и при этом мощные мобильные устройства. Эти исключительно компактные ноутбуки обеспечивают производительную работу новейших мультимедийных приложений – благодаря опциональному дисплею стандарта Full HD (1920x1080), процессору до Intel® Core™ i7 4-го поколения, опциональной видеокарте NVIDIA® GeForce®, операционной системе Windows 8.1 и поддержке сертификата Dolby Home Theatre v4. Они оснащены запоминающими устройствами большой емкости — жестким диском или гибридным твердотельным накопителем до 1 ТБ. Ноутбуки Z40 и Z50 поставляются в корпусе черного, серебристого или белого цвета.
Пользователи могут выводить на телеэкран фильмы и другой медиаконтент по беспроводному подключению посредством технологии WiDi
1 либо с помощью кабельного разъема HDMI. Устройства поддерживают новейший, самый быстродействующий стандарт WiFi — 802.11ac, оборудованы веб-камерами высокого разрешения. С ноутбуками удобно и легко работать, они отличаются хорошей адаптивностью. Функция распознавания лиц Lenovo VeriFace Pro позволяет использовать в качестве пароля лицо, чтобы быстро входить в систему. С помощью простых движений руки можно просматривать фотографии и видео, а посредством простых голосовых команд – выполнять навигацию по мультимедийному контенту.

*Семейный моноблок* *Lenovo* *C**560 с сенсорным экраном*

Доступный моноблок C560 — идеальное устройство для всей семьи, работающее под управлением Windows 8.1 и предоставляющее все необходимые функции. Его 23-дюймовый дисплей стандарта full HD (1920x1080) с опциональным сенсорным интерфейсом отлично подходит и для работы, и для развлечений. Моноблок отличается высокой производительностью, поскольку оснащен процессором до Intel® Core i7™ 4-го поколения и видеокартой NVIDIA® GeForce®. Любители музыки и фильмов оценят поддержку сертификата Dolby® Advanced Audio™, удобный пишущий DVD, а также жесткий диск емкостью до 2 ТБ для хранения многочисленных медиафайлов. Моноблок C560 оснащен опциональным ТВ-тюнером и модулем WiFi, поэтому его можно перемещать по всему дому, используя как планшет с большим экраном или телевизор. Кроме того, имеется выход HDMI для кабельного подключения и вывода контента высокого разрешения на телевизор либо большой экран. В моноблок C560 можно легко добавлять модули памяти или менять жесткий диск, и для этого не нужны никакие инструменты. Моноблок поставляется в корпусах двух цветов: белом и черном.

*Монитор* *Lenovo** с разрешающей способностью 4**K*

Новый 28-дюймовый монитор Lenovo LI2821 обеспечивает исключительные возможности сенсорного управления на экране с разрешением UHD 3840x2160. Монитор понравится пользователям, которые хотели бы воспроизводить мультимедийный контент с максимально высоким качеством. Монитор LI2821 оснащен портом DisplayPort, портами HDMI, MHL и VGA, а также динамиками JBL®, формирующими глубокий пространственный звук, и веб-камерой 1080p. Он демонстрирует сверхбыстрое время отклика и динамический коэффициент контрастности 10 000 000:1. Монитор позволяет выводить четыре отдельных окна для просмотра изображения в режиме "картинка в картинке". Чтобы использовать технологию VOIP, устройство оснащено веб-камерой со шторкой с целью обеспечения конфиденциальности, двунаправленным микрофоном с функцией шумоподавления для формирования кристально чистого звука, кнопкой для ответа на вызовы через Skype или Lync, а также удобными кнопками для регулировки громкости и выключения микрофона.

Мониторы с безрамочной конструкцией – 21,5-дюймовая модель Lenovo LI2223s и 23-дюймовая модель LI2323s стандарта FHD с матрицей IPS – отличаются изящным дизайном. Они крепятся на устойчивых алюминиевых подставках, которые легко отсоединяются для навешивания монитора на кронштейн VESA.

*О компании* *Lenovo*

Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) – технологическая компания с капитализацией 34 млрд долларов США, крупнейший производитель персональных компьютеров в мире и лидер рынка ПК+ устройств, чья продукция представлена в более чем 160 странах. Бизнес-модель Lenovo базируется на инновациях, операционной эффективности и глубоком стратегическом планировании и исполнении. Компания, образованная в 2005 году в результате приобретения холдингом Lenovo Group подразделения по производству персональных компьютеров IBM, разрабатывает, производит и выводит на рынок надежные, высококачественные, безопасные и легкие в использовании продукты, а также оказывает профессиональные услуги заказчикам по всему миру. В продуктовой линейке Lenovo представлены легендарные персональные компьютеры для бизнеса под брендом Think, компьютеры для индивидуальных пользователей под брендом Idea, а так же рабочие станции, серверы и мобильные интернет-устройства, включая планшеты и смартфоны. Lenovo входит в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500. Основные исследовательские центры компании расположены в Ямато, Япония; в Пекине, Шанхае и Шеньжене, Китай; а также в Роли, Северная Каролина. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

1Требуется блок передатчика WiDi, приобретаемый дополнительно.

----------

